# VLC for Android Won't Cast to Sony XF9005



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I have*version*3.2.12 of VLC, which has now stopped casting*to my Sony*XF9005 - the cast symbol doesn't appear in the App.

The TV has built in*Chromecast and I have tried the advice of clearing the cache in the TV but to no success. I know the Chromecast*side works with the YouTube app.

Any advice on what to try next*would be greatly appreciated

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------

